# Amazon Flex in Philly



## kingscorpio (Dec 4, 2016)

I thought Flex was available in Philly a few months ago but now I don't see it anymore in the list of Amazon Flex cities. 
Does anyone know what happened and when could Flex return to Philly?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A city not being listed probably indicates they are not onboarding new drivers at this time.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

kingscorpio said:


> .............Does anyone know what happened and when could Flex return to Philly?


I know but I am NOT gonna tell you! lol


----------

